# Raven Manor 2006 pics



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Again you display is wonderful. You are the person who actually got me started with wanting an outdoor display. Im hoping next year to have something close to your display. I probably wont be able to build to the extent you have, but theres always the future. You have done an amazing job and I love looking at your display even if there isnt anything new.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Always love to see the works of others!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

GORGEOUS! I love it!


----------

